# Cooking With Stem And Roots?



## thatpigcanfly (Sep 19, 2007)

So,right before my very first harvest the entire top part of my plant decides to suddenly disapear(deer?). This has left me with about an 8th at most of bud,a 2 1/2 foot stem and the roots. This sucks and i wanna make something good outa it. I was wondering if i could cook the roots and the stem up,any suggestions? Im just gonna roll a victory blunt with the bud.


----------



## thatpigcanfly (Sep 21, 2007)

any suggestions,pretty desprate here.


----------



## gutter8 (Sep 30, 2007)

i dont know bout the roots but i no stems got some thc in them


----------



## tckfui (Sep 30, 2007)

roots have no THC. and I heard they taste terible. 
the stem has some THC not much. leaves have more.


----------



## steadyblazin (Oct 6, 2007)

boil the stems in some water and make some tea.


----------



## iToke (Oct 10, 2007)

lol you wana smoke roots 

funny kid 

Bummer about the top half of your plant...

I think i know who it was tho!!!






I saw them posing on the internet with a bit of your plant!!





















































Aliens!


Stay Happy!


----------



## raeman1990 (Feb 4, 2008)

ok i think i just found the tastiest way to use old stems.
Its called Hot T H Chocolate

Ok first get some kick ass hot chocolate, not that pre made powered cocoa shit.
USE MILK!!!!!!!!!!!!! set to simmer or heat up or what have you. follow the directions to make the hot chocolate as per the instructions.
BUT!! as you are adding the chocolate, add a LOT of stems but not any thing small enough to swallow (little peices of bud) that shit gets nasty---- let simmer and mix it up!
Mix it up good and strain it into a mug or cup with out the stems, now enjoy a nice chocolately thc concoction.
If you did it right you can actually see the thc crystals on the top of the drink, you dont get "HIGH" but it is deffienetlily a relaxed feeling, in fact i am having some now and i feel great


----------

